# Rimuovere python 2.4 [risolto]

## djinnZ

Esiste una qualche ragione per non farlo?

----------

## Scen

Se usi degli script o pacchetti personalizzati che NON funzionano o non sono stati adattati per funzionare su python-2.5, IMO  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

Intendevo se sono note particolari incompatibilità tra le dipendenze in portage... personalmente odio il python

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Intendevo se sono note particolari incompatibilità tra le dipendenze in portage... personalmente odio il python

 

Io ho aggiornato proprio oggi, e python-updater fa bene il suo lavoro. Vai tranquillo  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

più che altro mi pare che segua il detto chi va piano va lontano ... e non arriva mai.

Al momento solo boost e blender fanno i capricci (ma ci ho fatto il callo). Grazie.

----------

## Onip

[TRACKER] Python 2.5 incompatible packages

Dalla 2.45 in poi blender viene rilasciato compilato con python 2.5, non dovrebbe dare problemi.

----------

## djinnZ

Strana questione, finchè non ho rimosso del tutto il python 2.4 python updater continuava a riportarmi il boost e vte da ricompilare. Capitato a qualcuno?

----------

## dark_knight

Estratto da /usr/sbin/python-updater

```

# PKGS_MANUAL     = packages that should be re-emerged even if they don't

#                   fit the criteria (eg. ones that have python compiled

#                   statically)

[...]

PKGS_MANUAL="app-office/gnumeric app-office/dia dev-libs/boost x11-libs/vte"

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Strana questione, finchè non ho rimosso del tutto il python 2.4 python updater continuava a riportarmi il boost e vte da ricompilare. Capitato a qualcuno?

 

si, ho avuto lo stesso problema durante un python-updater che saltava ogni tre per due per non ricordo quale motivo. ho ricompilato boost, vte e altri non so quante volte! poi magicamente ora tutto funziona e python-updater non fa più le bizze, ma almeno che non sia saltato a seguito di un depclean e non ci ho fatto caso credo di avere ancora anche il 2.4 nel mio sistema (ammesso e non concesso siano slotted, un po' l'ora un po' l'ignoranza non saprei dirlo adesso).

----------

## !ico

io invece ho dovuto ricompilare pycairo pygtk pygobject e altre robette per far funzionare il tutto dopo l'aggiornamento.. (anche se revdep-rebuild non le segnalava)   :Confused: 

e nel forum internazionale sembra che altri abbiano avuto qualche problema; insomma, non proprio un aggiornamento automatico..   :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 *!ico wrote:*   

> io invece ho dovuto ricompilare pycairo pygtk pygobject e altre robette per far funzionare il tutto dopo l'aggiornamento.. (anche se revdep-rebuild non le segnalava)  
> 
> 

 

stesso comportamento anche da me dopo aver rimosso la 2.4, speriamo che i prossimi passaggi di versioni siano meno complessi...

----------

## djinnZ

 *!ico wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild non le segnalava

 ovvio, revdep-rebuild lavora sul linking elf non sul python (anche se sarebbe comodo lo facesse)

----------

## magowiz

da quel che ho capito anche leggendo i post sul forum internazionale è che i pacchetti "manual" te li ripropone ogni volta a prescindere dal fatto che tu li abbia già ricompilati, quindi direi che dopo aver eseguito con successo python-updater una volta, la volta successiva lo si può eseguire con l'opzione 

--disable-manual e a quel punto (sempre se la prima esecuzione è riuscita a ricompilare tutto quel che doveva ricompilare) non ti segnalava più niente e si poteva andare direttamente di emerge --depclean (rimuovendo così il python-2.4) 

Perlomeno io ho fatto esattamente così e non ho avuto problemi.

----------

## cloc3

python-updater va lanciato prima o dopo avere rimosso la versione 2.4?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> python-updater va lanciato prima o dopo avere rimosso la versione 2.4?

 

Io python-updater lo lancio subito dopo aver aggiornato python a prescindere se sia stata rimossa o meno la versione precedente (cosa che fra l'altro dovrebbe avvenire in automatico). Ad ogni modo penso che in qualsiasi momento lo lanci va bene, a patto che sia stata installata l'ultima versione.

Io a questo punto farei così: se hai installato già l'ultima versione (2.5.2-r5) e provieni dalla 2.4, rimuovi la 2.4 e lancia python-updater. Ma comunque penso che sia indifferente lanciarlo prima o dopo.

----------

## magowiz

da quello che ho capito io invece va lanciato subito dopo aver installato il 2.5 e prima di rimuovere il 2.4, in questo modo pu si accorge automaticamente dei due python (quello vecchio e quello nuovo) , se lo lanci dopo aver rimosso il 2.4 senza argomenti python-updater non farà esattamente niente.

L'unico modo per fargli capire che si è rimosso il 2.4 e bisogna ricompilare i pacchetti compilati con il 2.4 è aggiungere a python-updater l'opzione -o specificando la vecchia versione di python, in questo caso 2.4 .

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, ho capito ma durante l'emerge, una volta che ha installato python 2.5, il 2.4 viene rimosso da portage (almeno così ho visto io).

Poi quando ho aggiornato python ho avuto diversi problemi (non mi si avviavano alcune applicazioni sotto KDE). Mi sono ricordato di python-updater, l'ho lanciato senza alcun parametro e si è aggiustato tutto.

----------

## magowiz

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, ho capito ma durante l'emerge, una volta che ha installato python 2.5, il 2.4 viene rimosso da portage (almeno così ho visto io).
> 
> Poi quando ho aggiornato python ho avuto diversi problemi (non mi si avviavano alcune applicazioni sotto KDE). Mi sono ricordato di python-updater, l'ho lanciato senza alcun parametro e si è aggiustato tutto.

 

non so, nel mio sistema python-2,5 si è installato in un altro slot e non ha fatto l'unmerge del 2.4, per rimuoverlo ho dovuto fare emerge --depclean .

EDIT: forse perchè ho fatto questo aggiornamento non appena è stato stabilizzato il 2.5 , magari dopo hanno fatto delle modifiche sia alla ebuild del python sia al python-updater

----------

## djinnZ

Da quel che ho visto alcuni automake balordi se c'è il 2.4 installano solo per lui od al massimo per entrambi e questo fa incasinare il python updater.

----------

